# holy schmoly, breed count for IKC



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

The Thursday golden count....
105 GOLD RET 45-50- 6-4


The Friday golden count....
121 GOLD RET 55-54- 8-4


The Saturday golden count....
148 GOLD RET 69-66- 9-4
35 SWEEPSTAKES
1 VETERANS SWEEPSTAKES


The Sunday golden count....
140 GOLD RET 66-61- 9-4
37 SWEEPSTAKES

It's going to take all day just to judge the goldens!!!


----------



## MurphyTeller (Sep 28, 2008)

That's a lot of class dogs! Not a lot of specials though! Some solid majors there huh?
Erica


----------



## telsmith1 (Sep 11, 2006)

MurphyTeller said:


> That's a lot of class dogs! Not a lot of specials though! Some solid majors there huh?
> Erica


5 points both days....


----------



## SadieBodean (Mar 28, 2008)

That sounds like fun. I think I'll contact my breeder and see if she's going, maybe I can tag along. I need to do some dog supply shopping too.:dblthumb2


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

yep and I will be cheering for whoever wins them!




telsmith1 said:


> 5 points both days....


----------

